# Honey tastes like cinnamon! What madness is this?



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

First harvest of the year yesterday and my honey both smells and tastes like somebody added cinnamon to it. It has a pleasant, spicy, warm flavor that everyone helping extract agreed tasted like cinnamon. What would be plant source for this flavor? My hives are in the same location as last year ("wildflowers" in a hay field with a fair amount of clover.) The only difference this year being I had them at home a few more weeks than usual before putting them out on site and we live in the woods with a large predominance of oak trees. Any thoughts?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Were the oak trees in bloom when the bees were there?
I doubt this is the case, but it seems like I read something about "( poisonous honey)" once long ago.
Lab analysis of the pollen in the honey can trace back to the source plant, but I think it is (maybe $200 per sample?) too expensive for normal stuff. It would be interesting to know. CE


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Mine tastes exactly like cinnamon too


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Not to be too terribly simple-minded, but what do you use to dust your hives for ants? The bees don't necessarily wipe their feet before moving up into the supers.

(Many people use powdered cinnamon to repel ants.)


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

My honey tasted like cinnamon this year but it was because the wife used an old mason jar that had Russian tea in it. which had cinnamon in it.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

DerTiefster said:


> Not to be too terribly simple-minded, but what do you use to dust your hives for ants? The bees don't necessarily wipe their feet before moving up into the supers.
> 
> (Many people use powdered cinnamon to repel ants.)


Nope. I've never used cinnamon for ant control. Just the occasional salt water from a spray bottle around he base of the hives seems to keep them in check. I appreciate the thought though as that would explain it. Must be something blooming that has a similar flavor.


----------

